# Google admits Kubernetes container tech is so complex



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 26, 2021)

Google admits Kubernetes container tech is so complex



> "Despite 6 years of progress, Kubernetes is still incredibly complex," said Drew Bradstock, product lead for Google Kubernetes Engine (GKE). "What we've seen in the past year or so is a lot of enterprises are embracing Kubernetes, but then they run headlong into the difficulty."


Related: Google for "Docker is Dead"


----------



## Jose (Feb 26, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Google admits Kubernetes container tech is so complex
> 
> 
> Related: Google for "Docker is Dead"


Once one of the smartest people I ever worked with complained that Kubernetes was too complex I knew I had no chance of ever getting them to work. I didn't even try.


----------

